# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Unterschied spinning und ergometer "bike "

## **tunefish**

Ich muss mir dringend was für'n Winter überlegen, letzes weihnachten 103 kg, bin übern Sommer wieder auf 89 runtergekommen, das darf nicht nochmal passieren^^

ski fahren mag ich nicht! da immer zu viel los und zu teuer! und draußen Biken geht hier kaum im Allgäu. Wie siehts denn mit so ergometer oder spinningbikes aus? Wie sieht denn da so ein Training aus? Eher im Fitness oder sich ein günstiges für Zuhause kaufen ?

was is denn der haupttrainingsunterschied von den 2 Dingern?

----------


## Xtian

Spinningbike ist halt das Rennrad fürs Wohnzimmer. Sprich du hast eine Rennrad ähnliche Sitzposition und kannst den Sattel meistens tauschen und auch in der Längsposition verstellen. Für effizientes Training, sowohl einfach auf Kondition als auch Intervall wo man einfach im Wiegetritt sprinten kann, sind die Dinger schon vernünftiger als die Ergometer.
Die sind halt wirklich für den Normalverbraucher auf kommod mit ultrabreiten weichen Sattel bei dem dir die Eier bald abfallen weil das scheiß Gel dir die komplette Durchblutung abschnürrt wenn du keinen Rhinozeros Arsch hast!

Leider Gottes kosten die Dinger einen Haufen Holz und die wenigstens Fitnessstudios haben welche.

----------


## willi

Von den ganz billigen würde ich die Finger lassen. Die Sitzposition lässt sich nur schlecht bis gar nicht einstellen. 

Die Indoorbikes die du warscheinlich meinst sind einem Rennrad sehr nahe, aber auch sehr teuer.

Gibt aber auch so Modelle die irgendwo zwischen Ergometer und Indoorbike liegen.

Ich hab den da: www.sportplus.org/site/index....rgo-speedracer

Denn gabs mal bei Discounter um 300€ glaube ich.

----------


## mankra

Kauft doch soetwas nicht NEU.Schaut bei Willhaben, etc. Da gibt es zig Geräte, die kaum gebraucht herumstehen und billig verkauft werden.Gilt ebenfalls für Hanteln, Trainingsstationen, etc.

----------


## hhacks

ganz blöde Frage - was ist dann der Nachteil eines Rollentrainers zum Spinning-gerät bzw. ergometer?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Des kommt auf dich an!
Rollentrainer ist in 100% der Fälle lauter als die beiden anderen. 
Dafür ist er meist leichter zu verstauen und du kannst dein eigenes Bike verwenden. Brauchst aber halt meist ein extra Laufrad oder zumindest den Reifen dafür. 
Billig sind die Dinger dann auch nicht gerade.

Kommt halt stark drauf an wie viel Platz du hast usw.

----------


## bern

Ein Spinner hat eine schwerere Schwungmasse und keinen Freilauf. 
FG

----------


## hhacks

Ja, das ist mir schon gesagt worden.
Ist der Lärm bei einem Rennrad(reifen) auch so brutal.

----------

